# Should I adopt a de-clawed cat or a cat with claws?



## Sassy_Cat (Jul 30, 2009)

I could be adopting a cat (adult) tomorrow. I've been visiting the shelter for a while, getting to know the felines up for adoption. I've narrowed down two particular kitties that I like, but the main difference between them is that one is four-foot de-clawed and a little overweight, and the other is not and is not overweight.

Both cats are sweet lap cats, but the clawed cat is more independent. When I play with him, he will not interact with me. He has a tail too (the other one doesn't; he's a manx) The de-clawed one is very affectionate and loves rubbing against me. I understand there are special needs and possible risks that come with owning an overweight/de-clawed cat, and I am willing to take it to the vet should the need arise.

However, I wish to have some expert opinion from cat owners who have cats (both clawed and declawed). 

Additional Info:

Btw, I am looking for an indoor cat. If I get the clawed kitty, I will have to get SoftPaws or a scratching post (but not all cats use those). Adopting both is out of option because it would cost too much, as much as I would love having both of them. 

The clawed cat is not neutered, while the de-clawed cat is neutered, so that is another vital piece of information.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The weight issue is relatively easily solved by a proper diet of high quality canned food in an appropriate quantity (we would need to know how much the cat weighs and how much she/he needs to lose to suggest portion sizes).

Declawed cats have several possible issues....biting (which it doesn't sound like a problem from your description of her personality), litterbox problems...the litter may cause their feet discomfort..this often becomes a problem later in life as they can develop arthritis is their feet. Tailless cats may also develop issues eliminating, the mutation can include nerve damage that worsens over time. So those are all things you have to consider. You will have to be very careful that this kitty doesn't get out as having no claws will leave him very vulnerable.

On the other hand, you would have to neuter the clawed cat, so that would be an immediate cash outlay.

You post sounds like you would really like the declawed/tailless cat, but are worried about the potential issues. So I'll say this...go with your heart, take the kitty that tugs at you. If it's the declawed cat, since it sounds like money may be an ongoing concern for you, start a kitty savings account. This way you always have cash on hand for any problems that may crop up.


----------



## Bug_Hunter (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with doodle. You can help your cat loose the weight. Go with the cat that best matches your personality and desires. All pets require an investment of some sort. 

Good Luck.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't advise you, but I can give you an idea of what I might consider. I'd tend to go with the one that's least likely to be adopted. The one that most needs a good, loving home.

JusJim


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

My parents made my kitty get declawed when we got new furniture. But it seems like maybe the Manx likes you....  If I were you I would get the declawed Manx.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've adopted two declawed kitties now, and they had almost completely opposite personalities. The first declawed one did have litterbox issues and was somewhat of a biter; the second declawed one has neither of those issues and is a complete purring lovebug. The bigger difference between the two, I think, is their sex. The first was a girl, the second a boy.

Declawing is such an emotional topic. The way I felt about it was this -- I would never have a cat declawed. But if there's a shelter cat who's already declawed, don't they deserve a home too? Maybe I'll derive some benefit from their being declawed; maybe we'll have extra challenges. But they deserve a home too.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My cat Charlie came to us declawed both front and back. So far he has had no issues. (He is nine years old and we have had him for four years.) He is a very sweet kitty, never bites and has no litterbox problems.

Please let us know which cat you decide on. I have heard that overweight cats sometimes don't get adopted easily. 
Pictures would be great also.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like you are leaning towards the chubby declawed one, and I think you're totally right to adopt that one. I'd be worried that someone else might adopt him and put him outside! Any cat can have problems, and even if the one with claws is the picture of health you never know what might come up. (My two two-year olds have needed $2700 worth of vet care since December, and they certainly didn't look like they would have stupidity problems when I got them!)

Also, kudos to you for adopting an adult cat - they're much harder to adopt out than kittens, so they really need people like you!


----------



## Sassy_Cat (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I really appreciate it, but it seems I've acted too late....the one declawed cat (his name is Horatio) that I fell in love with was snatched up by someone else.  I was working to earn enough money to pay his adoption fee ($80) and when I finally got enough cash, I checked on the website and his name was removed. The saddest part was that his name was still there the day before. 

All that work for nothing... I'm really depressed right now... I've never worked so hard before and my motivation that kept me going now belongs to someone else... My only consolation is that he (hopefully) has a good home now since he's been at the shelter since November of last year. :sniff: He was truly one-of-a-kind; he's the only cat I've seen who was so affectionate to the point where he wouldn't leave you alone and he loves to rub against you. 

I thought that maybe he wouldn't be adopted immediately because he looked slightly overweight and he is tailless (I know some ppl like their cats to have tails and be healthy). Apparently I'm wrong... I know it sounds ridiculous, but it's almost as if he died or something (even though he didn't). I *adored* him, and I worked my behind off to pay for his fee but it felt as if all I did was for naught. I couldn't help but resent whoever beat me to the punch just a little, even though they have no idea of what they did. They must have fallen for that cat just as I did, only they had the money on hand...

Sorry about the rant...I'm just so bummed right now... :|


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh boy, my heart dropped when I read this...a friend of mine just adopted a new kitty yesterday and his name is Horatio. But then I realized it wasn't the same cat, her's has a tail and isn't declawed. Whew!

Sometimes things happen for the best. I'm sure there's a kitty out there with your name on it. Just give it some time and now that you have the money saved up, you won't need to wait when you connect with the next one. 

In the meantime, keep saving, this way you have a nice stash in place for vet bills and other unexpected expenses. Because they will happen. Every new adoptee should be taken to the vet for a check up within a week. And, in my experience, most cats end up at the vet a second time within 4-6 weeks of adoption for some other issue that pops up.


----------



## Sassy_Cat (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you, that cheered me up a little. I'm steadily getting over this. ^^ And you do have a point, I can start a kitty's savings account!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I've met so many delightful and friendly cats who need homes.... I'm sure that before you know it you'll find another kitty who is just perfect and needs a good home. Cheer up - there's a madly purring furball out there just waiting for you!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't forget to let us know when you find that special kitty. Or should I say when the kitty finds you  

seashell


----------



## Cat_Obsessed (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the other cat you liked still available? Sometimes, things happen for a reason. Also consider, this other cat may not have acted as friendly as the Manx cat, but some cats just can not settle while living in a shelter! Animal's rarely act like themselves when they are in a shelter environment. Some could act mean, and unsocial, but get them into a safe, comfortable, home environment, and they can be the nicest kitty in the world!! And remember, after you spend time and treat a cat right, they'll build a trust for you, and love you more than you could've hoped for. Maybe you were meant to have the other one, and that's why the other got adopted. Or maybe there is another one out there waiting for you. Just follow your heart. There's millions of kitties looking for a forever home, just make sure that whatever cat you get if not already, gets neutered or spayed, (there are low cost/free altering programs, look for one in or by your area!) so that they don't contribute to the millions of cats/kittens euthanized in shelters every year. Thanks for adopting an adult kitty, and I hope you find the puurrrfect one for you! :wink: atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

sometimes cats are returned. Mention to the shelter if it comes back to contact you. People return cats for the weirdest excuses.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

> Sometimes, things happen for a reason.


How true. When I adopted Barnaby, my first and second choice cats had already been adopted. Even though he was my 3rd choice, to this day I cannot imagine not having adopted him.


----------

